# Kid-friendly lentil recipe



## Katho (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm looking for something I can make with lentils that my 5 yo will eat. DH and I used to make curries, but he doesn't like them (yet). Maybe lentil burgers or some sort of casserole with cheese? Any ideas?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

How about lentil soup? We use the split yellow (orange when uncooked) lentils. Cook the lentils with some carrots, onions and potatoes, and salt and pepper. Then puree when cooked. Serve with croutons and a lemon wedge. My DD loves this lentil soup. If you have other types of lentils, I suppose you could do something similar.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We make honey baked lentils. At first glance, it's not particularly kid-friendly, but once they take a taste they like it, because it's sweet. I got the recipe off MDC a few years back.

Put in a casserole dish:
a cup of lentils
2 cups of water
two tablespoons of oil
two tablespoons of soy sauce
two tablespoons of honey (I use more like three!







)
one small onion, diced
one clove of garlic, minced
(optional-- a handful of chopped greens; kale and spinach are very good)

cover it and bake it at 350 for about 90 minutes, or until most of the water is absorbed. We serve it with rice and steamed carrots.

We


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

We used to do a quick lentil and mushroom sautee with onions and serve it over rice.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dd loves just plain lentils and brown rice, with a bit of sea salt. We use either Puy (small green French); or our new favourite, black lentils!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
We make honey baked lentils. At first glance, it's not particularly kid-friendly, but once they take a taste they like it, because it's sweet. I got the recipe off MDC a few years back.

Put in a casserole dish:
a cup of lentils
2 cups of water
two tablespoons of oil
two tablespoons of soy sauce
two tablespoons of honey (I use more like three!







)
one small onion, diced
one clove of garlic, minced
(optional-- a handful of chopped greens; kale and spinach are very good)

cover it and bake it at 350 for about 90 minutes, or until most of the water is absorbed. We serve it with rice and steamed carrots.

We

I've made something similar but I use LOTS of honey in it, and a little molasses to cover the gross looking green lentils LOL. I think it holds up better with the french lentils, but the orange ones or others might look better for kids you just have to make sure to not over cook or they get mushy.

You could also make like a lentil and rice dish like beans and rice except with lentils. Or like a pilaf


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Taco style lentils and rice http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/tacolentilsrice.htm ! I leave out the beef bouillon cubes and just make it with plain water. They are very good.


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

How about split pea soup? Sell it like "Green Eggs and Ham"


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I lightly carmelize some chopped onions in olive oil, then pulse in a food processor with cooked lentils, chopped walnuts (or pecans) and salt to taste to make a course paste. We use this as a sandwich filling on toast and my girls like this...much to my surprise. They'll not eat them in any other form however


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

We never use a real recipe (DH is a wing-it kind of cook), but he just browns onions and garlic in olive oil and adds lentils, maybe tomatoes or tomato juice, aji or another mild spice and cooks them until they're done. Usually super yummy. I serve them to DD (granted, way younger than your LO) in a pita as a sandwich. She loves them.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
Taco style lentils and rice http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/tacolentilsrice.htm ! I leave out the beef bouillon cubes and just make it with plain water. They are very good.

I use lentils a lot in when we make dishes with ground beef to stretch it like with taco meat or spaghetti sauce. This recipe looks like one my kids and hubby would enjoy.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Sprout the lentils first, lightly cook, and then season them with olive oil and an Italian seasoning that has fennel in it







:
Oh dear, now I am going to have to make some. Its been awhile...
Paula


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

this "lentil loaf" is truly divine; I baked it in a 9x5 loaf pan 20 minutes uncovered then 20 minutes covered

http://www.myvegancookbook.com/recipes/recipe.php?id=16


----------



## maylanna (Jul 22, 2006)

I got some yummy whole grain ABC pasta. I mix the lentils and pasta with veggies, broth, and seasonings for a yummy, fun, educational soup! We even play games while eating it....like, I found a "C", now I gotta eat a carrot, I found a "B", eat a bean, etc... Mine will readily eat a bite of Zucchini when she finds a "Z"!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maylanna* 
I got some yummy whole grain ABC pasta. I mix the lentils and pasta with veggies, broth, and seasonings for a yummy, fun, educational soup! We even play games while eating it....like, I found a "C", now I gotta eat a carrot, I found a "B", eat a bean, etc... Mine will readily eat a bite of Zucchini when she finds a "Z"!

brilliant!
totally gonna try this!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I substitute about 2/3-3/4 cup dry lentils for 1 lb. ground beef in just about any beef casserole recipe. I hardly notice the difference. DH says he does, but doesn't seem to have a problem eating them!


----------



## tommom (Jun 20, 2007)

We love this at our house and we almost always have all of the ingredients-and it freezes well. 2tbs oil, 1 diced onion, 2 cps cooked lentils, 2cps cooked rice, 2 cps plain yogurt, 1/2 tsp each oregano, ground cumin, salt, garlic powder, cayenne, 1 cp grated cheddar

In a heavy skillet heat oil and gently saute the onions. Add all of the remaining ingredients except cheese. Mix well and pour into a casserole dish. Sprinkle cheese on top. Bake at 375 for 30 mins. Yummy.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

My kids all adore lentil dahl. It is not very spicy and is thier favorite meal. I tend to cook the rice in with the lentils but you can do that seperatly if you like. I rinse red lentils and brown rice in a sieve (about a cup of each). Then put them in a pan with 3 cups of water or stock. Then I add half a tsp of tumeric and bring to the boil. Skim off any scum that rises and then simmer, covered, until the rice is cooked. Then I add 1/2 - 1 tsp each of ground cumin and corriander and a tiny bit of cayenne pepper. Season to taste.
I serve with raitha which the kids adore and put some onions slowly cooked until brown and crispy in ghee in mine. I also put some sliced green chilis in mine if I feel like it.


----------



## mamaUK (Jul 9, 2008)

Put 6 to 8 oz. brown or green (continental) lentils in a pan with water to cover and bring to the boil. Turn down heat, cover, and simmer until tender. Keep an eye on the water - too much will boil all over the place; too little will boil dry before they are done. Just right and the lentils will absorb all the water. When they are done, strain if necessary. Meanwhile, in a little oil, cook chopped onion, garlic and any veg you fancy such as chopped peppers, mushrooms, a little sweet corn or courgettes. Not too much, just enough to mix well with the lentils. This is very much an "invent as you go" recipe! You can make it pretty well as you like. Grate a little cheese if you want. When lentils and veg. are tender, mash the lentils and stir in the veg. with a squidge of tomato puree, a little grated cheese and a dash of soy sauce if you want. Taste as you go! If the mixture is too sloppy, stir in a couple of crumbled Ryvita or a slice or two of wholwheat bread, crumbled and stir it all well. When it tastes OK to you, spoon the whole lot into a greased Pyrex dish and smooth the top. You can grate a bit of cheese on top or decorate it with a slice tomato, brushed with a little oil. Bake ate about 180 degrees C (moderate oven) for 30 to 40 minutes until it looks nice and brown. Usefully, you can make this in the morning or even the evening before ( keep in fridge) and bake it when you are ready. Make a lot and put in foil dishes and it freezes well.

Quite often I use this in place of meat for a veggie roast dinner! yummy with roast potatoes!


----------



## mamaUK (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
We love this at our house and we almost always have all of the ingredients-and it freezes well. 2tbs oil, 1 diced onion, 2 cps cooked lentils, 2cps cooked rice, 2 cps plain yogurt, 1/2 tsp each oregano, ground cumin, salt, garlic powder, cayenne, 1 cp grated cheddar

In a heavy skillet heat oil and gently saute the onions. Add all of the remaining ingredients except cheese. Mix well and pour into a casserole dish. Sprinkle cheese on top. Bake at 375 for 30 mins. Yummy.

i'm going to try this.. i don't think we eat enough rice in this house!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

My kids aren't huge on lentils, either, but they will usually eat sloppy lentils: http://www.recipezaar.com/Sloppy-Lentils-210254.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katho* 
I'm looking for something I can make with lentils that my 5 yo will eat. DH and I used to make curries, but he doesn't like them (yet). Maybe lentil burgers or some sort of casserole with cheese? Any ideas?

My ds likes lentils and cheese. Just like mac and cheese, but without the mac.


----------

